# What is the best PFS?



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

What is the best Pool Filter Sand?? We are looking for a real white color, but really want it to not cause the same problems as play sand(floating, destroying filters, etc)......

Going to be setting up our new 125 here in a couple days and need to get on it!


----------



## bertolli (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't know if it's a money issue but if you want something really white that works great in the aquarium go pick up some spectra quartz.... it replaced 3m's colorquartz essentially the same thing.


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

Try a pool/spa place. Theirs tend to be really clean.


----------



## teeechur (Feb 4, 2010)

I bought some at pool supply place for $10 a bag and was pleased until I made a purchase over the weekend at HomeDepot (the pool place was closed). Though more difficult to clean, the sand from Home Depot is as white as sugar and all the grains seem to be uniform in size. Oh, did I mention it was half the price.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I have never been able to find PFS in different colors. Home Depot doesn't stock it at all in NE Ohio.


----------



## markiecork (Apr 23, 2010)

I only use 3M colorquartz sand exclusively now.Black, S-grade, of course. Highly recommended if you could get some locally.I like also 0 grade pool sand, a nice light tan color rather than a whiter slightly larger size. I can light vacuum into both with a smallish gravel vac or python.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i've only used home depot's pfs, but, they do have two different grain sizes of pfs and one is way too fine


----------



## Guams (Aug 21, 2009)

If you want a nice white sand, I recommend Granusil Silica Sandblasting sand. I'm not sure if Home Depot or Lowe's carry it, but I bought mine from Menard's out here in Wisconsin.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

DEFINITELY pfs from Leslie's Pool Supplies www.lesliespool.com about $9/50lb bag. Also depending on where you are... Meijer has good pfs too for around $8/50lb

Its whiter but still variated so the poo doesnt stand out too bad. I tried the all-white sand and the dark sand and it was a PAIN!! always poo on the sand - people would always comment on that. I want people to notice my FISH not their POOP!!


----------

